# snakes of the world



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

seeing with the success that shaun's had with his croc's im wondering is anyone looking to do a snakes of the world or similar yh i know about king cobra sanctuary. But im thinking like a proper variety serpentarium every species going. and surely it wouldnt need as much space as croc's id love to do this but i aint got the balls for DWA


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

Well that's the dream. Though I shouldn't think It'd be as popular - I could imagine my gran taking me to the crocodile world but not to one with snakes in though, and likewise with other family members.


----------



## gaz2374 (Aug 29, 2005)

Cleopatra the Royal said:


> Well that's the dream. Though I shouldn't think It'd be as popular - I could imagine my gran taking me to the crocodile world but not to one with snakes in though, and likewise with other family members.


Why not . Every time I go to Chester zoo I can't help but stare in oar at the eye lash viper as there so pretty


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

gaz2374 said:


> Why not . Every time I go to Chester zoo I can't help but stare in oar at the eye lash viper as there so pretty


I think as in the snake lovers (ie us on this forum) would love it, but i think that Snakes of the World would appeal less to the general public than Crocodiles of the World, for the reasons listed above - to the non-fanatic public, imo anyway.


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

has no-one done a reptile zoo. Just like a mini zoo (or large) just for reptiles, snakes,lizards,tarantulas, crocs, etc etc....that would be awesome.


----------



## mark1985 (Jun 9, 2010)

chapmand said:


> has no-one done a reptile zoo. Just like a mini zoo (or large) just for reptiles, snakes,lizards,tarantulas, crocs, etc etc....that would be awesome.


 
my friend is in the middle of setting up a small reptile mini zoo in Glasgow :notworthy: and depending on how successful it is she will be expanding and on a larger scale with hopefull some dwarf caimen and some bigger venomous snakes (hope im not jinxing things:bash: )


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

mark1985 said:


> my friend is in the middle of setting up a small reptile mini zoo in Glasgow :notworthy: and depending on how successful it is she will be expanding and on a larger scale with hopefull some dwarf caimen and some bigger venomous snakes (hope im not jinxing things:bash: )


keep us all posted on how it goes, id vist once it was all set up and running. I love caimen, crocs etc.


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

There are several thousand species of snake. That would not make a mini-zoo. There are many reptile-specific public collections around the world, and many good ones in the UK.


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

*Skye serpentarium*

I was in skye on holiday a couple of years ago and they had a serpentarium. Lizards and snakes. They were very knowledgeable. As an attraction it works well. All the best if you do do it.


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

chapmand said:


> has no-one done a reptile zoo. Just like a mini zoo (or large) just for reptiles, snakes,lizards,tarantulas, crocs, etc etc....that would be awesome.


there's one here in ireland, it's called reptile village.


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

How is this thread relevant to DWA keeping?


----------

